# Packing and Crating > Crating Materials, Hardware and Methods >  Adjustable Travel Frame

## jwilliams

Richard Hinson sent a request out to the listserv that piqued my interest, regarding a re-usable, re-sizable travel frame. I got to puzzling over it and came up with this idea, which I quickly drew up in Sketch up. I'd like to get some feed back on potential issues that others might see, or ways to improve it. My thought is that if you have a large collection to move, you can group paintings in a specific size range and build a frame to fit each range, varying size, supports and hardware as needed. The braces are secured via carriage bolts and wing nuts. I did not include blocks for mounting OZ clips, or other niceties (skids, handles, etc.) but that can be easily added. I can post additional views or the original SketchUp file if you have questions.

Travel Frame.jpg

Look forward to hearing your ideas!

Jim

----------


## Paul Brewin

Like the idea! I think carriage bolts and wing nuts are the go-to hardware candidates but I think some kind of additional blocking or stop cleats would be good insurance just in case there was some movement if the carriage bolts and wing nuts loosened up. Another thought is to incorporate *T track* (as used for router tables and other woodworking jigs) as a more durable alternative to a through slot in wood. *Jig knobs* could secure the pads, or even* cam clamps* with some kind of additional strap to ensure the cam end doesn't pop up. Also I'd be curious to see how the object would be secured into this frame - would there be a matching lid with adjustable pads to match the ones you show? If the sides were deep they could accommodate adjustable pads to hold down the object.

BTW I've been using Sketchup a lot lately with a modular wall building project, it's great to use to think through how to assemble things such as this.

----------


## jwilliams

Paul,
I planned to secure the objects with OZ clips, and would add blocking on the sliding stile to accommodate them. I like the idea of T track, although I'd worry that the screws would have so little bite in 3/4" lumber, so machine screws/nuts and washers might have to be employed. This was suggested mostly for a short local move of a large number of objects, so as far as lids go, I'd probably make a coroplast facing that velcros into place just to add some semblance of protection and minimize wrapping time. Or maybe John Molini's hybrid crate lid for extra large pieces.

And SketchUp is proving to be a very useful tool, although I still have a long way to go to be proficient!

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi Jim, 
I think the big advantage of your design is that it doesn't necessarily have to involve the use of Oz clips. Many people don't like the additional holes in the frame and they are kind of pricy anyway. I have seen them fail when used improperly as well. As you noted you would have to add material to attach them to since that typically isn't possible in the corners. That is probably why the traditional variation just involves two movable planks that run vertically inside the travel frame that the Oz clips (or before that "L" or "T" brackets) could be attached to. That way the piece could be centered (if the painting is way smaller than the frame then the whole thing won't be off balance when you dolly it etc...). Oz clips also get dicey when pieces get big because they start needing to be attached to the other two legs of the frame (especially the top as their weakness becomes apparent during a topple event).
All that mess is why the corners you are using are very appealing it seems to me. If those are sound then you are really mostly looking for a way to secure the painting back on to them. There are several kinds of webbing that along with the use padding for the frame surfaces that might be worth considering.
Good stuff! When you end up making the real thing be sure and send in a picture.

Ashley

----------


## alberto8

I think this is a brilliant idea, and would be perfect for me, as I have to travel with many paintings to shows all over the country. I am always checking out Las Vegas Downtown Hotel Reviews, and whenever I find a good deal at the Las Vegas Luxury Hotels, I go out to Vegas to sell my paintings. I could really use one of these, but I unfortunately do not have the time to make one. If you are willing and able, would be willing to make one of these for me? If you are willing to do it, how much would you charge to make one? Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## rhorton

Terrific idea!  We have several crates here that I am looking to retrofit.  Placing this carrier inside of a existing crate would work great.  It could be used multiple times eliminating the fabrication of foam core trays with rigid foam making it cost effective in terms of labor and materials.  Kudos!

----------

